# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Windsurf-Brse in Silvaplana

## Gast

Am kommenden Samstag wird wiederum die Windsurfbrse durchgefhrt:

Wann: Samstag 26. Juli 2003
Zeit: 10.00 Uhr bis 17.00 Uhr
Wo: Im Surfcenter Silvaplana
Annahme des Materials: 9.00 Uhr bis 10.30 Uhr

Weitere Infos:
http://www.surfclub-silvaplana.ch/boerse/

----------

